# Lib Tech TRS 159 or 162?



## Dysantic (Oct 11, 2012)

Well like all TRice's, there is a different in nose shape between his smaller boards and the larger once. You say you are stuck between a 159 and 162, but they don't carry either of those sizes, so I'm going to assume you mean the 157 and the 161.5.

The 157 and lower TRice boards normally have a park/jib-specific blunt nose and tail compared to the 161.5 and up that have a more pow-specific pointy nose and tail. Other than that and the flex ratings for each size they are much alike. You said you ride pow at times. I'm not sure how frequent that may be, but just based on the fact that you ride pow and aren't very park oriented I'd go for the 161.5. I just recently bought a 161.5 TRice Limited Art of Flight edition. I haven't taken it out yet, but love the look of the board and just strapping in for some carpet sessions love the way it feels.

BTW, we are the same height but your about 10 lbs more than me so the 161.5 is more ideal for our size. If you wanted to start hitting the park, look to maybe get the TRice Pro and another park board, thats what I'm doing. They are normally pretty cheap. From what I've heard the 161.5 will be fine in the park as long as your not going nuts on rails and all that, but would you honestly want to put such a beautiful board through rail and jib runs? I'm not. lol


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

natural jumps, cornice drops, high speed stability, pow. I think you want the 162. The lib boards have rocker between the feet, which makes them very quick to turn. Spinning a longer board takes a little more effort but you get used to it. I have no problem spinning on my 165 and im a bit smaller than you.


----------



## KungMartin (Oct 31, 2012)

Dysantic said:


> Well like all TRice's, there is a different in nose shape between his smaller boards and the larger once. You say you are stuck between a 159 and 162, but they don't carry either of those sizes, so I'm going to assume you mean the 157 and the 161.5.
> 
> The 157 and lower TRice boards normally have a park/jib-specific blunt nose and tail compared to the 161.5 and up that have a more pow-specific pointy nose and tail. Other than that and the flex ratings for each size they are much alike. You said you ride pow at times. I'm not sure how frequent that may be, but just based on the fact that you ride pow and aren't very park oriented I'd go for the 161.5. I just recently bought a 161.5 TRice Limited Art of Flight edition. I haven't taken it out yet, but love the look of the board and just strapping in for some carpet sessions love the way it feels.
> 
> BTW, we are the same height but your about 10 lbs more than me so the 161.5 is more ideal for our size. If you wanted to start hitting the park, look to maybe get the TRice Pro and another park board, thats what I'm doing. They are normally pretty cheap. From what I've heard the 161.5 will be fine in the park as long as your not going nuts on rails and all that, but would you honestly want to put such a beautiful board through rail and jib runs? I'm not. lol



he's asking about TRS not T.Rice.

and TRS does come in 159 and 162. and i THINK 159 will be okay for your weight. You can usually ride shorter boards with LBT. Then again I don't think you can go wrong with 162 either, slightly more stable.


----------



## Dysantic (Oct 11, 2012)

KungMartin said:


> he's asking about TRS not T.Rice.
> 
> and TRS does come in 159 and 162. and i THINK 159 will be okay for your weight. You can usually ride shorter boards with LBT. Then again I don't think you can go wrong with 162 either, slightly more stable.


Lol. Good point. I always forget about the TRS. I just see TR and assume its a TRice... So I guess you can pretty much disregard my first post unless you decide to look at the TRice. hahaha

But yeah, if your looking at a TRS and plan to hit the park every so often I'd go with the 159. That small cm difference won't make a huge difference in pow, but when trying to hit rails or jibs its much nicer with a slightly smaller board.


----------



## Pkinsp (Nov 15, 2012)

Kung, you are right, it's a Total Ripper. I was debating between the TRS and the TRICE Pro or HP (I know the TRice Pro is in 159 and 161.5). It's close, but I'm sold on the TRS because I like the narrower profile under center and progressive cut (reminds me of my old Salomon Special). However, given the magna traction and progressive cut, I want to make sure the board can still carve smoothly, which is one of the reasons why I'm leaning toward the the 162...(I am right to assume a longer version of the same board will make longer carves, right?) 

Basically, I'm trying to get the all around quiver-killer. I think both the 159 and 162 will work--it's just a matter of what I want to emphasize. Thanks for the heads up about rails in the park. 

Walove, are you talking about spinning in the pipe with the 165? Are you on a hybrid cambered like the C2BTX or Power?


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

My 165 is a lib snowmullet with reg btx. Spinning off natural features only. Haven't rode a nice pipe for years they are getting harder to find, but when I did I like a stiff board with good edge hold. I'm not sure that the trs has a progressive side cut, lib has it marked as a 8.45 on the 159 and 8.5 on the 162. My snowmullet has a progressive sidecut and its labled 8/9. The sidecut is so close between the two sizes that I don't think you will notice a difference, though at 8.5m its longer than the average board. If you want an even longer side cut look at the lynn or lando pheniox they are around 8.75m, they are directional twins so they have a bit of setback, but I perfer that when carving. I actualy perfer reg btx over c2, I like the looseness and better pow performance, I mostly ride pow and I can make any board rip groomers. I've been eyeing the gnu dirty pillow 162. long sidecut reg btx and a pow shaped tip and tail.


----------



## Pkinsp (Nov 15, 2012)

Yeah, the Dirty Pillow looks pretty cool. This is the first time I've checked it out. I considered both the Jamie Lynn and Lando Phoenix. I'm teaching someone this for year, and I want to work on riding switch on a true twin while I'm going a little slower instructing, but the Lando looks great for a directional twin. 

Any experience with setting the bindings back on a true twin on powder days--not much but just a little? Do you know if it lessen the ability to pop the board up or interferes with carving?


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

you can set back any board which helps let the nose ride higher in pow, your weight is further back so you have to lean a bit more forward while initiating turns


----------

